# PJ and the Chuck Daly Lapel Pin



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure if this is even worth a thread, but I'm curious as to why Phil is the ONLY coach I've seen who doesn't wear the Chuck Daly lapel pin ("CD")??? In case you don't know, the NBA Coaches' Association announced last week that they were dedicating the 2009 playoffs to Hall of Fame coach Chuck Daly, who was diagnosed with stage 4 pancreatic cancer last month...and they're honoring him by wearing a lapel pin featuring his initials. Is PJ trying to be different or make a statement???


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

he wore the pin for game 3


----------

